# Just put in my new ro system!!!



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 18, 2022)

Now I'm doing the sanitation with bleach and 24-hour Purge.
Only took an hour or less really to hook up. Really easy install.


----------



## pute (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Airbone (Mar 18, 2022)

Heck yes.
That’s going to help a lot


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2022)

Cool


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 18, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> Now I'm doing the sanitation with bleach and 24-hour Purge.
> Only took an hour or less really to hook up. Really easy install.View attachment 290710
> View attachment 290711
> View attachment 290712
> View attachment 290713


I'm curious are you on town or well water? Did you test you're water before you installed you're RO? Do you plan to test the RO water after you're install? I never tested my water and just changed my filters the other day and I was surprised to see my sediment filter. Just an estimate I'm under 3,000 gal's


----------



## Bubba (Mar 18, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm curious are you on town or well water? Did you test you're water before you installed you're RO? Do you plan to test the RO water after you're install? I never tested my water and just changed my filters the other day and I was surprised to see my sediment filter. Just an estimate I'm under 3,000 gal's


My sediment filter is washable. Just take it out and run water on it. If they mess with you water line and you get temporary"tan" water, it will fill the sediment filter, requiring  Cleaning.

If I run cold for a couple minutes, My tap ph is too high and it runs about 250 with my meter. After RO, 6.3 ph and 0 to 1 on meter.

Bubba


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 18, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm curious are you on town or well water? Did you test you're water before you installed you're RO? Do you plan to test the RO water after you're install? I never tested my water and just changed my filters the other day and I was surprised to see my sediment filter. Just an estimate I'm under 3,000 gal's


I'm on well water. I get it delivered. And i haven't had anyone check my water. Also i think my psi isn't high enough. This one might work on 40 psi most on 60psi. Not even sure what mine is.


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 18, 2022)

Airbone said:


> Heck yes.
> That’s going to help a lot


Yeah but just realized since I'm on. Water delivery and have this pump for the house. It might not be high enough psi for the ro system to work properly... Smh.... Not Sure how much i need with this system. I can't find it on Google.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 19, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> Yeah but just realized since I'm on. Water delivery and have this pump for the house. It might not be high enough psi for the ro system to work properly... Smh.... Not Sure how much i need with this system. I can't find it on Google.


You can test house pressure easy enough jut put this on your hose bib and open the valve, it's around 12.00 dollars.


----------

